# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  helikobakter

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kilku lat cierpie na ostre bole zoladka, robilam chyba wszystkie badania jakie byly mozliwe, bylam odsylana od lekarza do lekarza, wszyscy jednak byli bezradni. Ostatnio dzieki pani z apteki dowiedzialam sie o istnieniu testu na  helikobakter , wiec go zrobilam i wynik byl dodatni. Czytalam wiele na ten temat, ale na forach jest bardzo duzo sprzecznych informacji, wiec bardzo prosze o odpowiedz na kilka nurtujacych mnie pytan.
Po pierwsze jak szybko trzeba rozpoczac leczenie, poniewaz w chwili obecnej jestem poza granicami panstwa i przyjazd planuje dopiero w lipcu (oczywiscie jestem w stanie przyjechac jesli bedzie taka koniecznosc).
Po drugie przeczytalam gdzies, ze po antybiotykoterapii jest wieksze ryzyko rachorowania na raka, a nie leczone tez moze do niego doprowadzic, wiec jaka jest prawda.
Jakie musza byc przeprowadzone badania, aby prawidlowo dobrac lekarstwa.
Z gory dziekuje

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
W przypadku obecności Helicobacter pylori szybkie rozpoczęcie leczenia nie jest bezwzględnie konieczne (choć przy współistniejących dolegliwościach wskazane), jego obecność według ostatnich badań można stwierdzić u większości populacji. Po leczeniu zakażenia Helicobacter zasadniczo nie występuje istotnie większe ryzyko wystąpienia raka, niektórzy twierdzą, że w minimalnym stopniu mogą mu sprzyjać przewlekle stosowane inhibitory pompy protonowej, obecne w schemacie eradykacji, natomiast brak takiego leczenia szanse pojawienia się zarówno raka jak i chłoniaka żołądka zwiększa. Lekarstwa do "pozbycia się" tej bakterii są przepisywane według określonego schematu, jednak w przypadku dolegliwości żołądkowych wskazane byłoby wykonanie gastroskopii.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

> Od kilku lat cierpie na ostre bole zoladka, robilam chyba wszystkie badania jakie byly mozliwe, bylam odsylana od lekarza do lekarza, wszyscy jednak byli bezradni. Ostatnio dzieki pani z apteki dowiedzialam sie o istnieniu testu na  helikobakter , wiec go zrobilam i wynik byl dodatni. Czytalam wiele na ten temat, ale na forach jest bardzo duzo sprzecznych informacji, wiec bardzo prosze o odpowiedz na kilka nurtujacych mnie pytan.
> Po pierwsze jak szybko trzeba rozpoczac leczenie, poniewaz w chwili obecnej jestem poza granicami panstwa i przyjazd planuje dopiero w lipcu (oczywiscie jestem w stanie przyjechac jesli bedzie taka koniecznosc).
> Po drugie przeczytalam gdzies, ze po antybiotykoterapii jest wieksze ryzyko rachorowania na raka, a nie leczone tez moze do niego doprowadzic, wiec jaka jest prawda.
> Jakie musza byc przeprowadzone badania, aby prawidlowo dobrac lekarstwa.
> Z gory dziekuje


Jeżeli chodzi o badanie endoskopowe w przypadku obecności Helicobacter pylori,to jak najbardziej wskazane.Natomiast póki co,jeżeli jest Pani poza granicami kraju,to na pewno w tamtejszych aptekach są dostępne niektóre leki bez recepty stosowane przy chorobie wrzodowej żołądka bądź dwunastnicy.Można więc kupić i zacząć wstępne leczenie połączone z dietą,w której należy bezwzględnie wykluczyć alkohol,tłuste i ciężkostrawne potrawy,jeżeli Pani pali to również papierosy,jak i mocna kawę i herbatę.Po przyjeździe należałoby wykonać to badanie endoskopowe i na potwierdzenie obecności Helicobacter pylori.Jeżeli będzie dodatnie,potrzebne będzie zastosowanie w leczeniu antybiotyków(2 rodzaje),i oczywiście te inhibitory pompy protonowej(Pantoprazol,Omeprazol,jest tego szeroka gama).
Natomiast nie wiem skąd pogląd jakoby te inhibitory mogły sprzyjać rozwojowi raka?Leki tego typu powinny być zażywane w określonych terminach,dlatego że mogą maskować objawy choroby nowotworowej żołądka, a nie sprzyjać jej rozwojowi.
Niestety po udowodnieniu że za rozwój choroby wrzodowej żołądka i dwunastnicy m.in. odpowiada obecność bakterii Helicobacter pylori,wprowadzenie do leczenia terapii antybiotykowej stało się schematem w leczeniu tej choroby
Wprowadzenie alternatywnych sposobów leczenia w  chorobie wrzodowej,ma słabsze efekty i przeważnie z tendencją do nawrotów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tą bakterię możesz zbadać testem z apteki, a może to zapalenie jelit?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyczytałam a jednym z forów zdrowotnych, że w leczeniu Helikobaktera pomaga miód manuka MGO. Co Pan sądzi o zastosowaniu takiej dodatkowej terapii? Oczywiście bez odstawiania leków.

----------


## zacheusz112

Przy chorobach układu pokarmowego,jako suplement można używać nasz rodzimy miód - tylko akacjowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli miód w ogóle ma dobry wpływ na funkcjonowanie żołądka? Także czytałam o tym, że leczenie wrzodów, IBS,  helikobakter  pyroli wspomaga się miodem z krzewu herbacianego. Nawet ostatnio pojawił się ciekawy artykuł dotyczący antybiotykoodporności bakterii. W skrócie substancje pochodzące z krzewu dają miodu specyficzne właściwości. Przy czym szperając po sieci natrafiam na różne oznaczenia tego miodu, więc tu potencjalny nabywca natrafia na pierwszą "przeszkodę".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Mim

Na jelita , żołądek miód-na pewno moim zdaniem nie zaszkodzi ale nie ma nic trafniejszego niż przy zapaleniu kuracja asamaxem, wszystko zależy od stadium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale mam tak straszną zgagę że postanowiłem zdobić badanie krwi nie test wynik wyszedł mi dodatni o współczynniku88,6.
jak mam to leczyć czym wykończyć tą bakterie, nie mam bóli ale wzdęcia i zgagę???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio cierpiałam na ostre bóle brzucha, poszlam do lekarza i wykryto u mnie wlaśnie Helikobakter. Przepisano mi receptę na 4 różne rodzaje leków, mam je zażywać przez dwa tygodnie i zobaczymy efekty. Dieta również jest zalecana ale moja lekarka jakoś za bardzo nie naciskała na odmawianie WSZYSTKIEGO. Odłożyć te najbardziej tłuste potrawy. Jak na razie to czekam aż miną te dwa tygodnie i zobaczymy efekty. Najlepiej będzie jeśli udasz sie do lekarza, ale to moze poczekac jeśli bole są do zniesienia (wiem z doświadczenia taty). Pozdrawiam i zycze powrotu do zdrowia :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałam przestrzec ludzi którzy bagatelizują objawy  helikobakter u, ponieważ nie leczony w odpowiednim momęcie przez odpowiedniego lekarza naprawdę może doprowadzić do śmierci... Moja mama umarła niedawno na raka żołądka, którego początkiem był pózno rozpoznany i zle leczony przez lekarza  helikobakter , a póżniej przez 4-miesiące inni lekarze rozkładali ręce mówiąc że już nic nieda się zrobić i to kwestia czasu...

----------

